# [solved] rngd is not allowed to open /dev/tpm0

## toralf

The perms are :

```
# ll /dev/tpm*

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       4 Jan 11 20:11 /dev/tpm -> tpm0

crw-rw---- 1 tss  tss  10, 224 Jan 11 20:11 /dev/tpm0

```

 - tcsd starts fine. Now I'm wondering whether the ebuild should change the perms -or- tcsd should do it - or- /me should do it.Last edited by toralf on Sun Jun 29, 2014 9:48 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## trubicoid

have the same permissions and rngd has apparently no problem to read from it

and I have no tcsd running, I use tpm just for HW RNGD

----------

